# Please all sign this petition



## Nursey (Feb 27, 2005)

As some of you may be aware a friend of mine lost a snake due to a faulty thermostat.
therefore we have decided to petiton that all manufacturers like eurorep fit all stats/ climate control units with the inexpensive thermal/ safety cut out switch.

which could prevent further accidents

http://www.petitiononline.com/06012007/petition.html


thank you for your time reading this

could a mod make this a sticky thread please


please feel free to repost the link on any other forums you belong on we need as many siggies as poss

Tracie


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

So your asking for them to fit a switch so that if it stops working whatever is plugged into it will go off rather than stay on yes?

I have signed it.

Dean


----------



## Nursey (Feb 27, 2005)

yess thats the kinda thing a cut out switch that switches off the heatmat/bulb should there be a fault with the stat, that way no animal.rep will end up over heating or getting seriously burnt. a lot of expensive digital microclimate stats has a thermal cut out on them plus an alarm, they can put a small switch on the pulse and basic stats.

thanks for signing it


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

signed.


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

done


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Totally agree and signed.


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

signed it


----------



## scad2k (Mar 13, 2006)

Me to.Number 87


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Signed... it will be good if this is done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

There you go Tracie.Made it a sticky for you and im about to sign it as i think this is a very good idea.Lets hope the manufacturers sit up and take notice


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

PeterF who manufactures these thermostats has replied to the person in question about the sad loss of his snake. I thought people might like to see it so I've reproduced it here:



> Dear Pete,
> I am so very sorry to hear about your loss.
> These things are very hard to cope with and can make you feel very disillusioned.
> First of all, I have no idea if the thermostat failed was one of my Habistats, but in some ways that matters little.
> ...


No ones fault Im sure you'll agree but very sad all the same. The full story can be found here: http://www.livefoodshop.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=57436&st=0


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

It seems that Peter is doing all that he can t make sure this does not happen again and for that i commend the company.It may be a little to late in this case but may well stop the same thing happening in the future.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

signed, #92


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

number 99


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I still think that the habistat is the best on the market and obviously saftey switches have been considered... Thing is as said in the reply you cannot gaurd against people using the wrong type of wire!

People pay loads for a viv and the animals itself only to save 3-4 on wire! Why?


----------



## filfy (Jan 9, 2007)

signed no 102


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I saw it on another rep forum and have signed it and got something like 6 people to sign it aswell


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

104


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

signed No.108


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

signed up with all my email accounts and got a few of my friends too aswell
i think its a good idea i heard a few ppl mentioning lately about stats blowing


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

How awful! and he said in the thread he did use the right wire. 

I had similar problem years ago, but with marine tropical fish - lost the whole lot 

Reading down on the linked thread it seems it is more likely to be fatal when used with CHEs than mats - now I'm leaning towards getting rid of CHEs (except with my lizards) and using mats - and think I will get double stats for where I have to use CHEs...

signed ... 117


----------



## dinofred1 (Jan 13, 2007)

me to,also don't now if you all know this but if you out to much wattage on it it will jam on


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

You mean turn it up too high? (sorry, I'm dumb!!) This thing has been plaguing my mind every time I go to bed. I am wondering if it would be best to have in 2 low wattage CHEs which TOGETHER would put out the right amount of heat but if one failed the other would cut out or come on, depending on which was needed.


----------



## hunnyxbunny (Dec 12, 2006)

it keeps saying error when i try t sign it, is anyone else having a prob
can someone sign it for me its not letting me
leanne marshall
[email protected]
i give 100% support​


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

i have signed this to, i would of thought these days and with all the research, somthing so simple like a cut off switch would be fitted as standard.. good luck wih this and please let me know the outcome..


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

done..............132 sigs now!!!!


----------



## ReptileCommunity (May 15, 2006)

We've added the link to the petition on our site over here in Ireland, hopefully it will add alot more sigatures to it


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*I've signed it to*


----------



## Cali2304 (Jan 30, 2007)

Signed


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

have signed


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi nursey i have just signed it too hunny!


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

im the 159th to sign now


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

wow this thing is all over the net i signed on my other reptile forum 

woot im 95 o yeah go me lol


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

Done as per requested


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

signed and will see if i can get a few more people to do so !!!! my pleasure


----------



## Turtle Rescue (Feb 5, 2007)

ill add this to my links page too :no1:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Agree 100% with what you're saying...signed it!!


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

ive added my sig guys girls.....


----------



## melpeck86 (May 22, 2006)

Done and added
xxx


----------



## timh83 (Mar 16, 2007)

Signed


----------



## waycar8 (Mar 17, 2007)

i was no 183, good luck


----------



## danthetarantulaman (Mar 10, 2007)

*good luck*

i was no 185. good luck with this hope it works


----------



## royalnking (Mar 26, 2007)

here's my signature new to herp keeping and didn't know of this problem, starting to worry!


----------



## whitefang1983 (Mar 26, 2007)

signed and done hunny and i total agree with what u r doing hun


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

happily signed : victory:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

signed. this is definetly a worthy cause, who's it going to go to euro rep? lucky reptile?


----------



## Binksy (Mar 30, 2007)

Done.. Good luck;.


----------



## gsxrnutter (Apr 9, 2007)

done, think it was 193 now


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

me number 196


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

signed I may be able to get a few people to sign it


----------



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

done, now 204


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

what the, i signed it afew mins ago and it also said 204, so i tryed again with a diffrent email and it still says 204


----------



## neilb (Oct 2, 2006)

signed


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

done!!

the petition is a great idea...I'll pass it round!


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

Signed num 220! : victory:


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

Signed - No. 221 yay! Lol


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Signed! number 225! : victory:
ill post the link to this petition on another herp forum


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Hubby signed for us lets see if we all can make a difference
Liz & Mark


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Signed it, i hope this makes an impact on the manufacturers!


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

Signed Lol Not Quite Sure Wot For Though But Hey


----------



## baker (May 21, 2007)

done :grin1:


----------



## Cali (Jul 5, 2007)

I have signed, #298


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

me too, #299


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

count me in No 300


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Number 310 :no1:


----------



## Sueg65 (Aug 14, 2006)

no 311.


----------



## Markgrieves (Apr 18, 2007)

#313.
There should also be a cut-out that can be retro fitted by the user, otherwise we would all end up with mats that we wouldnt use because mats with cut-outs would be safer.
And if these new mats and stats with cut-outs suddenly bacame available it would cost a fortune for some to change and renew the ones without.

Very good petition and duly signed


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

ive signed it too


----------



## monitorlady (Jul 28, 2007)

Signed in agreement.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

signed


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

signed!


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

siiigned


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

signed


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

signed


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

I've signed it too :no1:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

signed no72 lol


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

sig 323...cheers: victory:


----------



## water_dragon (Feb 10, 2007)

Signed : victory:


----------



## water_dragon (Feb 10, 2007)

and linked to "exotic enthusiasts"


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Which makes/models are currently "safe"? I'm looking to buy and want to get a safe product!


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

Signed!


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

done: victory:


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

i signed!!!


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

signed, very good idea i think!!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

: victory: SIGNED: victory:


----------

